

Seven IPv6 networking myths that don't match reality - bensummers
http://searchtelecom.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid103_gci1420201,00.html?track=sy781&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:%20781%20(SearchTelecom.com:%20Telecom%20news%20and%20technical%20information)&utm_content=Twitter&ShortReg=1&mboxConv=searchTelecom_RegActivate_Submit&

======
limmeau
Myth #7: He claims that residential IPv6 routers and the computers behind them
are almost impossible to find because there are so many available addresses
and therefore, random portscans are ineffective.

There are, however, enough other ways of obtaining random inhabited IP
addresses. P2P networks, for example.

~~~
pmjordan
True; at the same time, though, implementing a simple firewall on a router
with equivalent security to NAT is actually simpler than implementing NAT
itself: block incoming connection initiation packets by default, e.g. SYN
packets in TCP, UDP packets whose destination & source IP & port don't match
recent previous packets. (and just drop unknown transport layer protocols)
That logic is identical to NAT, except the packets just need to be accepted or
dropped, never rewritten.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Still NAT is useful for creating "virtual machines", where more than one
machine maps to the same IP address. Sure, the DNS can be used to do this at a
higher level. But NAT does it much more dynamically.

~~~
dlsspy
Are you describing a load balancer, or something else? If not a load balancer
(which has a different job to do), I just read this as "NAT is useful because
it does NAT".

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So, yes, a load balancer. Thus the term "virtual machine" - meaning several
machines provide a single service, spread over clients, time or whatever.

------
JoeAltmaier
Stanford has the Clean Slate program to address the broken IP stack.. Still in
its infancy. cleanslate.stanford.edu

------
geuis
Didn't even bother reading because I couldn't get to the content. An
iterstitial ad decided to take over and there was no way to remove it on the
iPhone. Enjoy the half-penny or so you made from that, website marketing guru.

~~~
danudey
It's not just the iPhone; the same thing happened in Safari 4 on the Mac. Once
I got rid of it, there was an annoying 'sign up to see more than the first
paragraph' which I gave up on.

